
Show HN: Glimmer, a Simple Private Ad-free Photo Sharing Service - soamv
https://glimmer.cc
======
robot
I like it. It is simple. I don't like photo management in dropbox, apple
photos.

I never share family photos with entire facebook audience, and I never use
above tools to share with family. Probably only use Whatsapp to share 1 photo
at a time.

Question is, what else can I do with this other than upload + share albums?
What could be another value add?

------
noodlio
Thats quit cheap, $1/m. How much GB can you store?

~~~
soamv
I haven't yet figured out exactly how much to offer, but something like 10GB
is what I'm thinking.

------
robot
You need an upload progress bar.

